# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Cause di ESCLUSIONE dagli studi di settore

## SALVATORE5569

Con la finanziaria del 2007 mi è sembrato di capire che c'è stata tutta una stretta sulle possibili cause di ESCLUSIONE dagli studi. In particolare ne sono esclusi i contributenti che hanno ricatvi superiore a 7,5 milioni di euro; i contribuenti che hanno INIZIATO o CESSATO l'attività nel periodo d'imposta ed in fine quelli che non si trovano in un peridodo di normale svolgimento dell'attività. 
Circa i contribuenti che hanno INIZIATO o CESSATO l'attività c'è stata poi una ulteriore restrizione a questa esclusione dal momento che sono comunque assoggettati agli studi quesi soggetti che cessano o iniziano l'attività ENTRO SEI MESI dalla data di cessazione; quando l'attività costituisce una MERA PROSECUZIONE di un'attività svolta in precedenza da altri soggetti.
Ora la domanda che mi pongo è questa: una ditta individuale che ha iniziato l'attività di commercio nell'agosto 2006 senza cha in precedenza abbia svolto attività simile, è ESCLUSA dagli STUDI DI SETTORE per il 2006?
Una SNC  che nel 2006 ha rilevato una precedente attività con un normale atto di cessione d'azienda, è anch'essa esclusa dagli studi poichè il primo anno di gestione?
Grazie a chiunque possa darmi delucidazioni in merito.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi sento di rispondere positivamente alla prima domanda (_ditta individuale che ha iniziato l'attività di commercio nell'agosto 2006_), ma negativamente alla seconda (cessione d'azienda). 
saluti   

> Con la finanziaria del 2007 mi è sembrato di capire che c'è stata tutta una stretta sulle possibili cause di ESCLUSIONE dagli studi. In particolare ne sono esclusi i contributenti che hanno ricatvi superiore a 7,5 milioni di euro; i contribuenti che hanno INIZIATO o CESSATO l'attività nel periodo d'imposta ed in fine quelli che non si trovano in un peridodo di normale svolgimento dell'attività. 
> Circa i contribuenti che hanno INIZIATO o CESSATO l'attività c'è stata poi una ulteriore restrizione a questa esclusione dal momento che sono comunque assoggettati agli studi quesi soggetti che cessano o iniziano l'attività ENTRO SEI MESI dalla data di cessazione; quando l'attività costituisce una MERA PROSECUZIONE di un'attività svolta in precedenza da altri soggetti.
> Ora la domanda che mi pongo è questa: una ditta individuale che ha iniziato l'attività di commercio nell'agosto 2006 senza cha in precedenza abbia svolto attività simile, è ESCLUSA dagli STUDI DI SETTORE per il 2006?
> Una SNC  che nel 2006 ha rilevato una precedente attività con un normale atto di cessione d'azienda, è anch'essa esclusa dagli studi poichè il primo anno di gestione?
> Grazie a chiunque possa darmi delucidazioni in merito.

----------


## SALVATORE5569

Perchè la SNC non sarebbe esclusa dagli studi se le nuove disposizioni si applicano a partire dal 01.01.2007? Comunque anche per la Snc è un inizio di attività il 2006.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Beh, allora ti sei dato la risposta da solo ..... !  :Smile:     

> Perchè la SNC non sarebbe esclusa dagli studi se le nuove disposizioni si applicano a partire dal 01.01.2007? Comunque anche per la Snc è un inizio di attività il 2006.

----------


## SALVATORE5569

Si è vero, ma mi aspettavo solo una conferma inequivocabile e scansa da ogni dubbio, nel senso che la situazione è questa che ho appena prospettato o mi sono perso qualche ulteriore aggiornamento in merito alla vicenda degli studi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non ti sei perso nulla !   

> Si è vero, ma mi aspettavo solo una conferma inequivocabile e scansa da ogni dubbio, nel senso che la situazione è questa che ho appena prospettato o mi sono perso qualche ulteriore aggiornamento in merito alla vicenda degli studi?

----------


## en.77

Vorrei gentilmente conferma su due casi:
1) Un'impresa familiare (agenzia immobiliare) che ha iniziato la sua attività a settembre 2006 è esclusa dagli studi di settore e dalla compilazione degli indicatori di normalità economica?
2) un lavoratore autonomo che ha cessato la sua attività sempre a settembre 2006 per diventare collaboratore dell'impresa familiare è escluso?

----------


## bea69

ma secondo voi, nel caso di una ditta individuale che abbia acquistato con una atto di cessione d'azienda un'attività di lavanderia  a secco (per  15.000) e poi abbia ristrutturato i locali e acquistato anche altre attrezzature e soprattutto una macchina per il lavaggio in acqua (per oltre 20.000) è mera prosecuzione dell'attività e quindo è soggetta a studi di settore? Secondo me no....

----------


## cinzia2642

buongiorno,
parrucchiere che ha trasferito la propria attività in altra città.
la camera di commercio ha chiuso la posizione e due mesi dopo ha riaperto nella cciaa della nuova città, dopo i lavori nel nuovo locale, trasloco ecc.secondo voi è periodo di non normale svolgimento dell'attività oppure inizio dell'attività entro 6 mesi dalla cessazione ?
grazie

----------


## swami

... &#232; cambiata la p.iva? cmq, mi sembra prosecuzione di attivit&#224;  :Embarrassment:  l'imprenditore &#232; lo stesso, il codice attivit&#224; pure, ha solo cambiato il luogo dell'esercizio  :Embarrassment:  
info: ma xch&#232; i msg appena prima di qsti sono in ... "disordine"?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> info: ma xchè i msg appena prima di qsti sono in ... "disordine"?

  e che ne so, boh !

----------

